

What path would you suggest to someone wanting to make a game for ios/android? - GoliMaster

What path would you suggest to someone wanting to make a game for ios/android?<p>Game Type: 2D simple american football game anyone can pickup and play.<p>Hoping to include: NFL licensing, stat tracking, Finger Swiping capabilities for special moves, user customization including: player editing (abilities and name), team editing (uniform color and name).<p>Informative sites?
Programs available to develop ios/android games?<p>Anything else that you can think of is auto awesome. Thank You!
======
lnanek2
Don't bother writing native nowadays. If you want to write it in what's best,
use Unity, even though you're planning 2D. I've had OEMs approach me with
bundling deals if I just redid art to 3D to show off their hardware, so you'll
have the engine all ready to go. If you can't afford Unity, use one of those
native implementations of HTML5 Canvas so you can write in all JS & HTML5 and
be ready for any platform if you succeed and need to port it everywhere. The
native web controls on mobile suck, but people have implemented the HTML5
canvas API themselves to fix that.

~~~
GoliMaster
Thank you for quick response. When it comes to programming, I equate to fresh
meat. So if you don't mind expanding on your thoughts:

"Don't bother writing native nowadays."

What does native mean?

"If you want to write it in what's best, use Unity, even though you're
planning 2D."

Is this the Unity you speak of? <http://unity3d.com/unity/publishing/ios>

"I've had OEMs approach me with bundling deals if I just redid art to 3D to
show off their hardware, so you'll have the engine all ready to go."

What is an OEM? Could you provide a simple example of a bundle deal?

"If you can't afford Unity, use one of those native implementations of HTML5
Canvas so you can write in all JS & HTML5 and be ready for any platform if you
succeed and need to port it everywhere."

What is a native implementations of HTML5 Canvas example? What are the
benefits of writing in all JS & Html5?

Your busy and this is a lot to respond to and if you can't get to all of it I
completely understand. A godzilla like hug in advance. Thanks again

------
antonwinter
NFL licensing sounds like a good spot to start. i looked at AFL license (
australian football ) about 20 years ago. it was $10k per annum back then. im
sure that is super cheap now, so if its a requirement you might need some deep
pockets.

